#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Бесплатный вебинар по тибетской медицине 12.09.2012 в 20.00 мск.

## babochka

12.09.2012 года в 20.00 по московскому времени пройдет бесплатный вебинар по тибетской медицине центра "Менла" при поддержке компании Organic Art. Тема вебинара "ТИБЕТСКАЯ МЕДИЦИНА - ДИАГНОСТИКА И МЕТОДЫ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ."
Регистрация обязательна! Доступна по ссылке: http://eepurl.com/pi835

----------

